# In your opinion, Which bandsaw would you buy?



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new band saw. I've got to have one that will resaw 8 or 9 inch boards. I've been looking at the Grizzly 17" 2 HP Bandsaw, Anniversary Edition and the Rikon 14" Deluxe Bandsaw. There is only about 85 dollars difference between the two(see note below), since both are on sale now. My question to you is; Which bandsaw, in your opinion, is the best or better investment. I think the Rikon is made overseas but not sure and I think the Grizzly is made in the USA.
Please give me your opinions and why. Thanks in advance for your comments. :smile:

Note; The Rikon says it comes with a resaw fence. The Grizzly you have to buy the resaw fence extra.

Here are the links;
http://www.grizzly.com/products/17-2-HP-Bandsaw-Anniversary-Edition/G0513ANV

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/20...nt=RIKON+Bandsaw+9-17&utm_campaign=09/17/2013


----------



## ObtainiumMaker (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm in the market, too, and checked some reviews on the Rikon just now. At least for their 10" and 12" models, it almost looks like any other brand would be better. Lots of complaints about adjustments to wheels, blade guides, etc. Be interested to see what folks here on the forum have to say.

Based on reviews alone, the Grizzly looks like a better deal except for this review that says the fence is junk. He says buy a Jet fence to upgrade:

http://www.amazon.com/review/R32LHP952M1RKZ/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R32LHP952M1RKZ


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

the griz is made overseas, just like the rikon. they are both good tools and one of th ebest tool swaps i ever made was ditching an 18" jet BS for a rikon 10-340 BS (it's a beast). the choice comes down, IMHO, to the preferring 14" CI wheels or 17" cast aluminum wheels. the primary other difference is the 1/2 hp larger motor of the griz. griz offers a 1 year guaranty and i can't get to the rikon website right now to check what their new tool policy is. the 10-325 is one of the best 14" BSs offered today based on the numerous posts i've seen on 5 other WW forums.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I own a 14" grizz G0555P with the 6" extension that lets me resaw 8" lumber and its a great saw.

That said, if the Rikon's pricing was close to the grizzly at the time I bought mine, I'd have gotten the Rikon.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have the 0555LX Grizz (no riser yet), and it is a very nice saw.
Good customer support from Grizz, parts are available.
Whatever ya get, buy some good blades.
Bill


----------



## mattk8715 (Jan 22, 2010)

Just throwing this out there. Not sure how much it would be to ship this one to you, but I have this same resaw and it's a great saw. I talked w/ the guy selling it and he said it still has the original blade (hardly ever used, still like new). These things were around $3500 new.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/hitachi-resaw-55330/


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

I haven't had it a year yet, so take my advice with salt, but you should also check out the Craftsman 14"; it is he same as the Rikon 10-321and even accepts the Rikon fence.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I have the Grizzly G0513 purchased shortly after they came out with this model, I think in the late 1990's. I have been happy with the machine.

The Grizzly blandsaw blade which came with the unit was not very good. I replaced with Timberwolf blades, which Grizzly now sell.

I have no experience with the Rikon.

I think my Grizzly was made in Taiwan. A lot of Grizzly production moved to mainland China.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

mattk8715 said:


> Just throwing this out there. Not sure how much it would be to ship this one to you, but I have this same resaw and it's a great saw. I talked w/ the guy selling it and he said it still has the original blade (hardly ever used, still like new). These things were around $3500 new.
> 
> http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f23/hitachi-resaw-55330/


Thanks, mattk8715
WOW, that is quite a saw. But I think I'll pass on that one. I'll also use the one I buy as other bandsaw jobs also, not just resawing. :thumbsup:


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

I've been looking at the jet JWBS-14 DXPR can resaw 12" boards without a riser block. Costs 999.99 is that a good deal?


----------



## jtmorrow (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been eyeing up the Laguna saws for a while and got this e-mail recently that their newest is being released. Looks good to me and I'm tempted to order it.. the 14/12 for about $1100.

http://www.lagunatools.com/bandsaws


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0513x2/images/ I bought this model earlier this year and could not be happier. Smooth as silk, passes the nickel test
every time. I mostly use Timberwolf blades and I use the Woodslicer blade for resawing. Plenty of power to cut thru hard maple, oak etc..
This will be the last band saw I buy.


----------



## jtmorrow (Oct 21, 2011)

Crusader said:


> http://www.grizzly.com/products/g0513x2/images/ I bought this model earlier this year and could not be happier. Smooth as silk, passes the nickel test
> every time. I mostly use Timberwolf blades and I use the Woodslicer blade for resawing. Plenty of power to cut thru hard maple, oak etc..
> This will be the last band saw I buy.


That is a nice looking machine! Do it have a mobile base or option? I don't have much space and will need to move it around sometimes.


----------



## BigBadBuford (Jan 13, 2012)

jtmorrow said:


> That is a nice looking machine! Do it have a mobile base or option? I don't have much space and will need to move it around sometimes.


I have the G0513X2 as well.. It is on a Woodriver mobile base from Woodcraft. I originally had it on a Jet mobile base but it was very unstable. The Woodriver with a 3/4" plywood base is rock solid and easy to move if needed. I also agree with the other comments on this saw. I've resawn 8" hard maple with a timberwolf blade and it went through it like a hot knife through butter.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have the Grizzly 514 (?) model. It is an absolutely great band saw. It is the 19" model and has a foot brake. It is a really, really good saw.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

BigBadBuford said:


> I have the G0513X2 as well.. It is on a Woodriver mobile base from Woodcraft. I originally had it on a Jet mobile base but it was very unstable. The Woodriver with a 3/4" plywood base is rock solid and easy to move if needed. I also agree with the other comments on this saw. I've resawn 8" hard maple with a timberwolf blade and it went through it like a hot knife through butter.


Thanks BigBadBuford, thats exactly what I wanted to hear about the G0513X2. I think I will get the G0513ANV 17" 2 HP Bandsaw, Anniversary Edition. Can you point me to the Woodriver mobile base and the timberwolf blade, like maybe a link? :thumbsup:
Not ready to get it yet, still saving money. Maybe before Christmas! :yes:


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Here check this out. http://timberwolfblades.com/Blade-Selector.php#Scrolling

This has some good info. http://www.toolcenter.com/BLADE_SELECTION.html

Good luck!


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

Crusader said:


> Here check this out. http://timberwolfblades.com/Blade-Selector.php#Scrolling
> 
> This has some good info. http://www.toolcenter.com/BLADE_SELECTION.html
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks Crusader, Looks like some good information. I bookmarked both websites.:yes::thumbsup:
Oh, BTW what is the nickel test?


----------



## NLAlston (Jan 11, 2008)

What I am interjecting has nothing to do with either models/manufacturers that were listed in your posting, but I just (about a month ago) purchased a very nice 14" bandsaw. It is the Steel City (model 50130) 1-1/2HP granite deluxe bandsaw, which comes READY for 12" resaw WITHOUT the need for extra cash outlay for riser block. It also features an integrated mobile base, and is solid as a rock. It regularly sells for $899.00 (though I got mine at a sales price of $699.00) and, again, it is an awesome bandsaw.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

DerlC said:


> Thanks Crusader, Looks like some good information. I bookmarked both websites.:yes::thumbsup:
> Oh, BTW what is the nickel test?


this is a nickel test (note the nickel to the left of the BS blade):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67s4qtbxHsk

good choice on the BS. either of the subject units are good choices. just don't saddle it with those pathetic timberwolf blades. here's the same BS as in the nickel test video months before with a new timberwolf blade. notice the blade oscillating towards, and away from, the operator's position:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrxBP8YBKYM

that oscillatory motion causes the saw to vibrate and vibration is a contributing factor to irregular and imprecise BS cuts. it also wreaks havoc on the saw's thrust bearings. the nickel test video is done with a new 1/2" 3 TPI .025" lennox blade from iturra design. even after an authorized jet dealer with a repair shop messed up the alignment of the saw's wheels, just replacing the defective (misaligned weld) timberwolf blade smoothed out the saw's operation to the point where it would operate with a nickel standing on it's edge, even with non-coplanar wheels.

iturra's blades aren't as inexpensive as the timberwolf blades (there's a reason t-wolf runs 4 for the price of 3 sales, and it's not because they are producing properly welded blades), but they are, IMHO, more than worth the additional costs. woodslicers from highland WW are also very well received in the WW community.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Well truth be told, I haven't had one bad misaligned blade from
Timberwolf. In fact all the blades I have purchased from them have been just fine. It seems several other members here like them as well. So maybe it was something in the process that has been fixed or just that quality control has stepped up.
But then again I'm no expert. I wouldn't let some hack video steer you away from using them, try them yourself and you be the judge.
Either way, good luck and congrats on your new band saw.


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

*I bought the GO513ANV Grizzily Band Saw*

Yes, I bought the GO513ANV Grizzily Band Saw Yesterday(Wednesday) and it should be here by Monday or Tuesday of next week. I want to thank each and everyone that gave advise and comments on this thread. And to everyone that gave advise about which blade to buy, Thank you too.:yes::thumbsup:
*Now my next question*, do I just go ahead and wire it up for the 220 volt that it is wired for or do I rewire it to 110 volt? I have 110 volt within 3ft of the location now but I can run a new line of 220 volt. It would only be about 25 ft to run a new line.:huh:


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

If all things were equal I would always run on 220V over 110V.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Without a doubt, run that 220v. You will be much happier.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Not trying to be a downer....just a heads up.

To hit pricepoints on equipment,manufact have to cut costs.One slight weaklink in Grizzly BS's are their caps(capaciter).Specifically the start cap.

The warning could be something like this even if it does sound a bit snarky.....a BS is not a lite switch.Don't keep turning them on/off.It takes some ummmph to get a BS(the bigger the more it happens)up to speed.Cheap caps will poop the bed if you keep start/stopping.

The good news....Grainger's sells replacements.Heck,they even sell the instrument to test them.Other than that,turn the thing on and let her run.

I like resharpen'd Timberwolf blades.Have had zero weld issues on them.We Tig weld our blades vs other methods used......so have some understanding on the subject.Have had other blades break "at the weld"(long boring reasons for this),but interestingly,never a TW?


----------



## ruliving (Nov 4, 2013)

I love my Delta but it's in real need of a tune up  but they are not the most affordable machinery and not sure if they are any better then any of the imports? (i never used another band saw)


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Crusader said:


> Without a doubt, run that 220v. You will be much happier.



Why? I run a Unisaw, stationary planer, 14" band saw, 6" jointer dp, and ras, on 110 and am happy, happy, happy.


----------



## Uncle lar (Oct 28, 2013)

*Rikon*

I have the 14" Rikon and am quite happy with it now that I have it adjusted correctly. It seems to have enough power. A friend of mine has a Grizzly (smaller model though) and he thinks the Rikon adjusts easier than the Grizzly.


----------



## punkin611 (Sep 17, 2013)

Gilgaron said:


> I haven't had it a year yet, so take my advice with salt, but you should also check out the Craftsman 14"; it is he same as the Rikon 10-321and even accepts the Rikon fence.


 I bought the craftsman last week for 399.00. I see today they have it for 379.00! I will go back tomorrow to get my price match of 20.00 bucks.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

Pirate said:


> Why? I run a Unisaw, stationary planer, 14" band saw, 6" jointer dp, and ras, on 110 and am happy, happy, happy.


Well the biggest reason is amperage draw. Any motor in my shop that is rated 2hp or over runs on 230v. Now if you have dedicated
110v lines and the proper gauge wiring then have at it. 
One thing I know for sure on a band saw it helps with start up.

just curious though, what's the amp rating on your unisaw?


----------



## DerlC (Mar 5, 2013)

Well my new Grizzly 17 inch Bandsaw got here Monday and some friends came by after work and helped me unload it into the shop. Tuesday I spent the day going through the setup procedure and wiring it up to 220 volt single phase electricity.:thumbsup: Today, Wednesday, I played with it off and on all day doing some things I needed doing in the shop and putting up tools. Well what can I say but it runs great but I do have a small issue with the table alignment.:blink: The manual said to loosen the trunion bolts and align the table with the blade. I couldn't get the table to move enough counterclockwise.:furious: I may have to try it again later using a bigger blade.
Again I want to thank each and every one that gave their opinion and comments to help me make an informed decision. :thumbsup:
Thanks,


----------

